

"For me JavaScript is a lost cause" -Douglas Crockford - PeterUstinox
https://plus.google.com/+JohnCook/posts/RqgWFQHCrWU

======
rspeer
I'd rather not listen to the 50-minute audio recording behind the link; what's
the context?

I expect that context is going to be key to this quote, and this page doesn't
provide any.

~~~
benaston
Context is the binary implementation of the Number type. Crockford believes it
should be more akin to a fast decimal implementation.

~~~
twic
Is the remark which currently comprises the title of this post purely about
bignum support? If so, this is the most egregiously linkbaity titling i have
ever seen on HN.

And yes, i know, that's the quote that John Cook leads with in his G+ post.
That it's a technically correct titling of an indirection to the real content
compounds the sin, in my book.

